# cleaning and ceramic media question.



## blazeshift (Jan 17, 2011)

I've had a baby BiOrb with two danios for about three months now and it's doing great. I don't want to add more fish because I think it's too small and I'm new to the hobby. I'll get another tank when I understand how things work.

Question #1)
I'm confused by algea and bacteria in an aquarium. How much algea should I clean out of the aquarium? Should I scrub it off the decorations and plants? How much should I allow?

Question #2)
I removed all the ceramic media because it was filthy. I plan to replace it with larger rocks so that I can syphon out debris easier. How does the ceramic media compare with larger rocks?


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

Try and clean out as much Algae as you can, you will prob never beat it everyone has Algae I only know 1 guy who doesn't.

The Ceramic Media you removed, just give it a good wash in the water you take out the tank when you do a water change.

Getting back to the guy I know with no Algae, once a month he takes everything out his tank including Fish and all water, he washes it all in a Bleach and Water solution then puts new water in, the problem with this is if he ever gets fed up with doing it he will need to cycle his tank as it never cycles and he removes everything before Amonia,Nitrite and Nitrate can build up, I wouldn't go this way but it's the only way Ive ever seen to completely beat Algae.


----------



## blazeshift (Jan 17, 2011)

The Baby BiOrb is small enough that a 100% h20 change would not be a big deal. A little bit of algea doesn't bother me as long as I know that that's all it is--part of nature and I'm at peace with it. I was advised to keep the media in the tank as it's beneficial to the aquarium's ecosystem. I knew that, but I was wondering if just having any kind of rock would do the same as the ceramic media.

Reef One tech support says, no. Leave the media in as the filter depends on it. If you use something else, the BiOrb will have a worse algea problem.

All a learning experience that I'm enjoying. Thank you for response.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

A little algae never hurt anything. If you want to keep it under control, try some amano shrimp, snails, cory catfish, clown loach, or this other guy who's name escapes me. The shrimp, snails, loach and the other fish will eat the algae. The cory will eat the stuff on the bottom before it can turn into stuff the algae eat. Also, weekly 25% water changes. Also also, get some plants, especially stem feeding plants, they will help remove the stuff aglae eat from the water before the algae can. All of this, and you should have a fair, decently clean tank. 
As for the filter material, the bio ball type of material does get loaded with stuff, so you will have to rinse it off to get the big junk out of it. You have to do this with anything you have there. The only difference between the stuff you have and anything else, is that it was made by a different company. It all works the same. It really depends on how much surface area there is for bacteria to colonize on it.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

A little algae doesn't hurt anything, you just don't want it to take over as it tends to look ugly and can smother plants.

Bacteria in the filter media is very important. Never replace all of your filter media at the same time if you can help it as you will be getting rid of too many helpful bacteria. Most filters filter out some solid matter from the water but this is actually much less important than the ammonia and nitrites the bacteria are eating, without that your fish would be poisoned even if the water looks clean. You should gently rinse out your filter media in the old tank water when you do water changes to stop solid matter clogging it up.


----------



## Alaizabelle (Mar 4, 2011)

I would highly suggest a few shrimp  They are great at taking care of a bit of algae in the tanks! Also, they are small and won't overcrowd your tank!


----------

